# tips for long trip



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying something. it wont be right away, just something I'm thinking of. I'm interested in living sort of like the goat man. but cleaner and a bit more modern. if i were to live like a gypsy via pack/harness goats for, let's say, a year what would you recommend i take and how many goats? it would just be me and the goats unless i find someone else as crazy as me... which is unlikely! lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow..... that is quite an adventure to endure.....but interesting.... wish I could help but ....I really don't have a clue......


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i was thinking for food:
jerky
dried beans
dehydrated foods
noodles and rice
flour and sugar
peanut butter
but what would i do about milking? i can tie the does to a tree and milk them without a stand but i will only use some milk and i could sell the rest but what about laws on raw milk? and if i sell extra milk then i could buy food along the way and i wouldn't need to carry so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good food choices.... can goods ...are always good too....but make sure you get a can opener..... :wink: 

The milk issue I really don't know... :scratch:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you left yet? LOL.
I'm crazy [email protected] Come pick me up and we can meander over to the pacific ocean like Louis and Clark! I'm up for adventure!


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

gypsies are cool. well not the ones that steal things and the ones that left me on the doorstep and promised to return for me someday. and the bells on their toes can be annoying if you are trying to sleep. but otherwise cool.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

that sounds cool! take me with you! I know nothing about it but I figure it would be fun 

Miranda


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha!
no i'm no closer to anything like that.
although i'm talking to this guy and he's pretty crazy about me but now i'm getting more into homesteading stuff.
although if i had the opportunity i wouldnt likely turn it down.


----------

